# New Rocket Appartamento - issues?



## DarrenBrady (5 mo ago)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Rocket Appartamento and am wondering if it has a problem.

I always allow sufficient time for the boiler to come up to pressure, usually wait at least 25 mins. Once I use the hot water wand to part fill a cup to make an Americano the boiler pressure drops significantly… I understand that this is logical but it takes quite a bit of time (2-3 mins) for it to re-pressurise before I can draw an espresso - is that to be expected?

Also, can you advise on how to appropriately use the two-stages in the E61 group head lever - just want to confirm I am using it correctly.

Many thanks,

Darren


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Depending on how much water you draw off will affect how quickly it recovers. Does it move back to it's
correct temp / pressure setting ?= on gauge according to manual ?
Two stages / brew lever ? On a normal E61 brew head it is either up to brew or down to stop.
The intermediate position is the equivalent of (neutral in a gearbox).
On a tank fed M/ch it allows a few drops of water down onto the puck.
On a mains pressure M/ch it can sometimes be used to allow pre-infusion= depends on setup.


----------



## DarrenBrady (5 mo ago)

Thanks El!

It does recover, just feel like it takes too long... if you have just drawn off the water for an Americano then your waiting for it to re-pressurise before you can draw the espresso.

re the E61 - makes sense, thanks.

Regards,
Darren


----------

